# Stores with quality plants



## rmg (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello, 
Where can I buy rare/incomun plants? Do you know websites that ships internationally?

thank you :yawinkle:


----------



## oO.Crim.Oo (May 7, 2008)

Bump

I'd like to know too. I'm looking for Hygrophila sp. ‘Porto Velho’ and can't find it (or several other plants) anywhere!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi,

I don't know if any U.S. locations that ship plants internationally, but I have read that Tropica is an excellent supplier outside the U.S.A. Here is a link: http://www.tropica.com/default.asp


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

You might check out Aqua Essential in the UK. They sell plants and ship internationally.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

oO.Crim.Oo said:


> Bump
> 
> I'd like to know too. I'm looking for Hygrophila sp. 'Porto Velho' and can't find it (or several other plants) anywhere!


Probably because Hygrophila polysperma is on the US Federal Noxious Weeds list. This makes all species of Hygrophila polysperma (which I believe includes that one) prohibited from being shipped across states lines or from being brought into the United States of America. I had forgotten Hygrophila was on the list until I reviewed it a week or so ago.

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/plant_health/plant_pest_info/weeds/downloads/weedlist2006.pdf


----------



## Erin C. (May 12, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that Tropica is down or is it just me?


----------

